# 6 week old kid with diarrhea



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

My 6 week old doeling has a case of the runs this morning. She was fine last night when I tucked them in. She seems to be acting mostly normal, perhaps a bit less energy than usual but it's hard to say. No blood in the poop that I can see, but her back end is all dirty.

I have some Kaopectate on hand, should I give her some of that? Might it just be a passing thing or should I be looking for other signs and symptoms of something more problematic? Anything else I should do for her right now, or just watch her closely?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The prime age for worms and cocci. 
You don't always see blood in the stool with cocci.

Can you get a fecal done? That way you will know what to treat for.

If they are on creep feed, it can cause issues if they are eating more all of a sudden.
Is the poo the same color as the feed? 
Kaopectate is OK to give.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

She is with her brother and mom, all arrived at our farm 2 weeks ago and have been on the same pasture/feed, no changes. 

The poo is normal goat colour, greenish brown, but more or less liquid. She seems fairly active and not really out of sorts, but is having frequent bouts of diarrhea. 

I just bought equipment and supplies to learn to do my own fecal testing, but haven't done it yet. I have Corid on hand, should I start with that? Or a dewormer...I have Ivomec oral and injectable, as well as Eprinex pour on. 

I tried the vanilla kaopectate, she tasted it but didn't like it much...may have to try to catch her to get some into her. Unfortunately the babies were not very tame when we got them, have been trying to spend a lot of time with them but the doeling is still pretty skittish. I guess it's a good sign that she's hard to catch, but I don't want to let this progress.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Any suggestions on treatment? I'm going to go catch her and dose her with kaopectate now, but wondering about deworming vs treating for cocci, or both? I've lost chickens to both in the past and do NOT want to lose a goat, so if I need to treat for both to be on the safe side I will.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would treat with cocci treatment.....and NO kaopectate! She needs to flush it out...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Then do the dewormer after you treat the cocci...


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

OK got it. No KP, treat for cocci first, then for worms if no results. 

I have Cordi powder on hand for cocci. Can someone tell me the dose for goats? I know for worming I was told to triple the label dose due to their metabolism being different, but not sure about the Corid. 

Also, is it best to dose her individually, or should I put it in the water for all 3 goats, or ???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know the powder dosage for goats! 

I would also be sure she stays hydrated though and give probiotics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hold on a minute, I'll find the dose in my notes


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Little Bits, I'm standing by for your dosing info.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For the 20% Corid powder, you give them 1.1 grams powder for every 10lbs bodyweight. So if you had a 50lb kid, you would give them 5.5g powder. 5 day treatment.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

This is a 6 week old ND kid, so she's probably 10 lbs max. I will go treat her now. I assume I should treat her brother as well, even though he has no symptoms? Mom should be ok though, yes? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For those of you who don't have a gram scale, I broke it down to a cc/ml measurable form. 1cc/ml of the powder will treat 9lbs.
A tablespoonful will treat 135lbs
A teaspoonful will treat 45lbs
Half a teaspoonful will treat 22.5lbs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

SusanP said:


> This is a 6 week old ND kid, so she's probably 10 lbs max. I will go treat her now. I assume I should treat her brother as well, even though he has no symptoms? Mom should be ok though, yes? Thanks for your help.


Yes, go ahead and treat all the kids, a 5 day treatment course. The adults are probably fine.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to be so dense, but I just have so much trouble with grams to cc's to ml's etc. 

I have the Corid 20% powder. And I have a gram scale, but I'm adding the Corid to the scale by the 1/4 tsp and at 1 tsp I'm still not reading at 1 gram yet. That seems like a lot according to the package though, so maybe my scale is not measuring at that small an amount.

Can you tell me how many tsp (or 1/8 tsp or whatever dry measure) of Corid I should dissolve in how much water please? And then how much of this solution should I give per day to the kid?

The package instructions are for a 10 mg/kg of body weight, and I understand that I need to mix it at 50 mg/kg of body weight, but I just get lost in the conversions. :wallbang: Thank you!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

According to your dry measures, I think I need about 1/4 tsp? But how much water does that go into? And then I give the whole amount to the kid at once, repeat for a total of 5 days right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting, I suppose it is lighter than I anticipated. I'll figure it out officially though! Can you tell me what the weight of bag says? I'll try to break it down to get it to read the correct weight in a tablespoon amount. 

It's 2.29 times stronger than the liquid form, I know that much. 

Well, just measure out 1.10 grams then for a 10lb kid then. You can give it dry or put it in enough to water to drench.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, can you weight 1 tablespoon for me? I don't have a bag on hand sorry!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

The package says to put 4 oz in 50 gallons of water...obviously that's a cattle dose! So the math I managed is 1 oz in 12.5 gallons, and at 28.35 grams to the ounce that would be 1 gram in .4 gallons but I don't know what dry measure of Corid = 1 gram. And these instructions give a 10 mg/kg solution so I need to multiply the amount of Corid x 5 which would be 5 grams in about just under 2 quarts of water, which is a lot for a goat to drink so obviously I need to reduce the amount of water...can you see how I'm getting confused? 

I will go try her on 1/4 tsp of the dry powder and see if she takes it. If not I guess I'll just dissolve it in a bit of water and squirt it down her throat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You just weigh it out, and then give it dry, or mix with water to drench. The thing with the powder is, once you weigh it, and add it to a bottle of milk, or an ounce of water to drench, it doesn't matter how much liquid is in it, because they still get the exact amount they need.

1.1 grams is the dose per 10lbs, I'm just trying to figure out how much a tablespoonful weighs in grams. Once I know what that is, I can break that down to tablespoon and teaspoon doses, and ml/cc measurements for everybody.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this on the old DGI site. 

Mix 10 1/2 Tablespoons with 1 quart water. Give 3 cc for 10 lbs. Shake well before each dose and store in refrigerator out of the light.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I weighed 1 tsp at 5 approx grams (my scale isn't accurate enough to weigh partial grams), so I dissolved 1/4 tsp in 3 ml of water, as I have 3 ml syringes on hand. Treated both kids just now and they didn't take it too badly. Should I start to see improvement in fairly short order, or will it take the full 5 days to see a change? Just wondering if/when I should also treat for worms.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jill~ I did see that too, but that's what the bag says to mix it at though, so I think they were just reading the bag and assuming it was the right dose. It's only the dose for cattle though.


So if a teaspoonful weighs 5 grams, that should have come out right at when you pour some powder into a syringe, because 1 gram should convert to 1cc/ml. The 1cc/ml mark should weigh a gram and will treat 9lbs. So a syringe filled with 5cc/ml of the powder should be 1 teaspoonful and should treat a 45lb goat. 

So a 1/4 teaspoonful should treat an 11.25lb kid. So my measurements should be right from my previous posts, because 1 teaspoon holds 5ml, and if it weighs at 5 grams, 1 gram= 1cc/ml dry measurement.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for figuring all that out..whew! I'm definitely taking notes for future use. Does anyone know how long it generally takes to see some improvement if it is coccidiosis? Just so I know if/when to move on to deworming if needed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem! I'm keeping notes on that for future use here too!  Thanks so much for weighing that for me! 

The diarrhea should/normally stops within a day or two, so you should see improvement pretty soon. I would deworm them a day or so after they get their last cocci treatment.

I normally worm and give cocci prevention/treatment on the same day here, with my kids. I do cocci treatment in the morning and worming at night. (I use baycox for the coccidia, it's a one day treatment)


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Where do you buy Baycox? I'm in Canada. I don't see it at Jeffers or Caprine Supply. Got any leads for me? I like the single dose...trying to catch these kids 5 days in a row is sure going to set back my socialization efforts!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Right here  1cc per 5lbs
http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Yikes! $45 for the Baycox plus $40 shipping, then convert the total to US $ from CAN...I think I see a lot more baby goat catching in my future! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! I live in California, had no idea it would be that expensive! :lol: It's like $8 shipping here. Good luck with all the baby catching, worth the money saved in your case!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

*Mixing undiluted Corid liquid/powder: 
*
*Dosage:* Mix 6 tablespoons(or 3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water. A smaller batch can be made, by cutting it in half.

Then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5cc per 25 lbs 
3.75cc per 12.5 lbs

Treat for 5 days individually, 1 x a day

Ivomec cattle injectable is dosed at 1cc per 33 lbs orally

If they have worms or cocci, giving pepto or kao won't hurt, we need the scours to stop. 
if the scours were caused by poisoning ect then that is another story.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you Pam, this is a handy chart to keep. I have both oral and injectable Ivomec, and have used the oral on my goats previously at 3x the label dose, I believe I read that on these forums so hopefully it's correct?

I'm sure she hasn't eaten anything poisonous as these 3 goats (mom and 2 babes) are currently in our small quarantine paddock, having just arrived at our farm 2 weeks ago. It's pretty easy to keep tabs on what's growing in there, and right now there's not much of anything as we've had an extended dry spell. They're getting mainly hay and a bit of grain plus mineral, kelp, baking soda free choice.

I will dose her with some kaopectate when I give the Corid today as well. I have a feeling it's going to take some real effort to rebuild our friendship once this is all over! :-(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree yes treat kids and leave mama be BUT I would work her if your not going to do the fecal. Going to a new home is very stressful on a goat and those worms can get out of hand fast. I worm all goats fecal or not as soon as they are unloaded and right after kidding.those are very stressful times


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mixing the liquid corid with water doesn't work here, I have to give it straight from the bottle at 1cc per 4lbs. 3oz in 16oz water and giving it at the rate of 30cc per 100lbs is the cattle dosage too.

I'm not sure if the powdered corid would be at the right concentration when you mix it the same as the liquid one. Since the liquid corid is 9.6% solution, and the powder is 20%.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SusanP said:


> Thank you Pam, this is a handy chart to keep. I have both oral and injectable Ivomec, and have used the oral on my goats previously at 3x the label dose, I believe I read that on these forums so hopefully it's correct?
> 
> I'm sure she hasn't eaten anything poisonous as these 3 goats (mom and 2 babes) are currently in our small quarantine paddock, having just arrived at our farm 2 weeks ago. It's pretty easy to keep tabs on what's growing in there, and right now there's not much of anything as we've had an extended dry spell. They're getting mainly hay and a bit of grain plus mineral, kelp, baking soda free choice.
> 
> I will dose her with some kaopectate when I give the Corid today as well. I have a feeling it's going to take some real effort to rebuild our friendship once this is all over! :-(


It is safeguard paste wormer that is dosed at 3x the dosage for goats.

Ivomec cattle inj is dosed at 1 cc per 33 lbs.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Is the ivomec cattle oral the same dose as the injectable? It was the oral that I used at 3x the label dose. I was told that was necessary because of the way a goat metabolizes the drug faster, or something to that effect.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and take a fecal into your vet. It will either confirm or rule out cocci, worms(giardia), and cryptosporidium. That only leaves bacterial and viral - a few days on antibiotics will either clear it up or rule out bacterial. At the rate you're going your kid will be dead by the time you work around to what the cause is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Crypto and giardia are separate fecal tests. But definitely start with getting a fecal done to include coccidia


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not here they aren't. Ok, let me clarify that. I took in a fecal and the results showed no worms, no protozoa, and no cocci. Since I asked for a fecal, I'm assuming that is all they did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SusanP said:


> Is the ivomec cattle oral the same dose as the injectable? It was the oral that I used at 3x the label dose. I was told that was necessary because of the way a goat metabolizes the drug faster, or something to that effect.


Can you get a pic of the ivomec cattle oral.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry my mistake, it's oral for horses. I bought it originally for our goats when got our first ones, as someone recommended it but said I should use it at 3 x the label dose. 

I also have injectable for cattle, as pictured.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I've given 2 doses of the Corid and one of the Kaopectate (yesterday) but no change so I think I should treat for worms. It's almost a full day round trip to get to our vet's office so it's not that easy to drop off a sample. It's one of the main reasons I want to learn to do fecal counts myself.

She is not acting ill at all, tail is up, looks perky and alert, eating and drinking well, and she's active and playful with her brother. The scours appears to be her only symptom so far.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

OK I gave her ivermectin earlier today and this evening she was having semi-solid poops, so it looks like there's been some improvement. She still seems to be her usual playful self with a good appetite. I'll continue the Corid for the full 5 days. Anything else I can/should do to support her immune system at this time?


----------



## pacingponys (Aug 15, 2013)

Stop feeding her pasture and feed her more dryer foods like hay and mabey chaff or alfafa. The dry food will help loosen the poo and make it all come out the other end.:rainbow:


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Well that's easy! It's been bone dry, hot and windy here for the past 6 weeks so our pastures are all dried up. They've been getting hay for the past several weeks, as anything that's usually green and lush is now brown and dry. So nothing to do there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't use the ivomec horse stuff for goats. Stick with the Ivomec cattle injectable.

Goats do well with a lot of products made for cows not horses. IMO

the goat must of had worms if she is responding to the ivomec. 1cc per 33lbs orally, then again 10 days later. It can be done 3 x 10 days apart if she is super wormy.

Continue the corid, but do not give her any thiamine or fortified vit B complex until the 2nd day after corid treatment is finished, then give that to her. Probiotics as well.


----------

